# Licensing help



## LODclothing (Aug 5, 2010)

Anyone have any leads on licensing? Does it require a contract in blood, first born, 99.9% of profit? 
- is there a name, email address, anything for lucasfilm ltd. That anyone has gone with?
- side note: there are so many star wars related shirts out there and I'm sure they haven't secured rights. So any tips, suggestions on adding some star wars related items to my line???

Thanks
Chris
(struggling Jedi)


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

LODclothing said:


> Anyone have any leads on licensing? Does it require a contract in blood, first born, 99.9% of profit?


You would need to negotiate a license with Lucas Licensing. I'm not sure, but I would expect yearly fees of over $10,000 plus a royalty of 5-10% of sales. The application will probably be extensive and you will need to prove legit high volume production and distribution capabilities.



LODclothing said:


> is there a name, email address, anything for lucasfilm ltd. That anyone has gone with?


Here's a link with an address and phone number:
Lucas Licensing (Lucasfilm Entertainment Company Ltd) - Nicasio, California (CA) | Company Profile



LODclothing said:


> side note: there are so many star wars related shirts out there and I'm sure they haven't secured rights. So any tips, suggestions on adding some star wars related items to my line???


Anything that is produced and sold without a license is infringement and the people doing it can be sued. George Lucas is notorious for taking aggressive legal action to protect his properties. If you cannot get or afford a license, then I would suggest you steer clear of infringing on Lucas' IP.


----------



## LODclothing (Aug 5, 2010)

Perfect! Thank you for your help. So even the "likeness" of star wars imagery I'm sure is covered in their legal blanket. So how is it that there are so many sw related items on t-shirts do you think?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

LODclothing said:


> So even the "likeness" of star wars imagery I'm sure is covered in their legal blanket.


Yes, any image, likeness, name, character, title, logo, etc, all fall under the intellectual property of George Lucas.



LODclothing said:


> So how is it that there are so many sw related items on t-shirts do you think?


Well, some of it is official licensed product.

But there are plenty of illegal knockoffs too. It's similar to speeding on the highway... everyone knows it's illegal but people still do it everyday. Some get caught, some don't. So for anyone illegally reproducing SW property, they are at risk to be sued. Some will get caught, some won't.


----------



## LODclothing (Aug 5, 2010)

How about submitting designs under another company's license. Threadless, for example, would you need your own rights first or do they have licenses taken care of?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

LODclothing said:


> How about submitting designs under another company's license.


This is known as sub-licensing. Typically, it's almost as challenging as getting an original license. It may be cheaper, but you will still need to pay fees and royalties and you will still need to prove legit production and distribution.



LODclothing said:


> Threadless, for example, would you need your own rights first or do they have licenses taken care of?


You can contact Threadless and ask, but I don't believe they have licenses that pass down to their users. Licensing generally does not work that way.

The purpose of licensing is to control distribution. Meaning, George Lucas licenses his properties specifically to companies he wants to design, produce and sell Star Wars merchandise. It would be frowned upon for those licensees to start taking advantage by sub-licensing to third parties who do not meet the licensing requirements.


----------



## LODclothing (Aug 5, 2010)

Well, I have to say, calling you an invaluable resource doesn't quite do it justice. Thanks so much. 

On a similar note, no joke, do you happen to have any details on who to contact regarding star trek IP?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Sorry, I don't have any info on Star Trek licensing. The link I found about Star Wars was just by googling Star Wars Licensing. Perhaps you will find some info by googling Star Trek Licensing.


----------



## poker (May 27, 2009)

There is a site somewhere that has tons of fan made Star Wars art and t-shirts. 

On occasion, Lucas will shut down a design that they don't want on the site for some reason. 

It's not this one but I guess it's similar:

Star Wars T-shirts - Funny, vintage, custom, cool, cotton, women's, men's and kids tees


----------



## LODclothing (Aug 5, 2010)

Just found this on threadless. So this wouldn't be a problem then???

here: http://www.threadless.com/product/1738/New_Hairstyle


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

It would be a big problem if George Lucas' attorneys sent a cease & desist letter. But unfortunately, you wouldn't know that until it arrived in the mailbox. That's part of the risk when toeing the line of infringement.


----------



## LODclothing (Aug 5, 2010)

Got it. I know junk food clothing has a license, I wonder how many other t shirt companies have the "Jedi ok".


----------

